

Any Suggesstion for simple, unobstructive java script color picker? - laktek

Would be great if it's based on jQuery
======
pmorici
I've been impressed with this library <http://extjs.com/> check out the menu
example for the color picker...

<http://extjs.com/deploy/dev/examples/menu/menus.html>

------
konsl
This is for prototype/scriptaculous (not jQuery) but I thought I'd let you
know anyway:

<http://www.knallgrau.at/code/colorpicker>

I use it on my web app; Twitter also uses it.

------
noodle
i don't have any direct from experience suggestions, but there are several
plugins under jquery's plugin page:

<http://plugins.jquery.com/search/node/color+picker>

